# Craftsman II 10hp need help finding info



## 69maritime (May 31, 2012)

Hi guys. I'm new to the site and am looking to find out why I can't find any info with my model number. 20 years ago my grandfather bought it used and I am still using it now. It was buried in the garage unused for about 4 years. I dug it out, two new tubes, a new battery, a new deck belt and new gas and I've mowed the yard twice with it. It runs the same as it did when I was 16.

Anyway, I'd like to know what year it is and what parts and accessories are available if any. The model number is under the seat ( 459.606108 ). I can't find any info with this number. The markings on the tractor say : Craftsman II , 10hp, 32" . It has a B & S engine, but I don't know if it's the original.

If anyone can help at all, or point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.

Thanks, Cory


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Cory.. If you dont mind double check your model# I checked the one you posted but did not get any info. Sometimes an I can look like a 1, and a S can look like a 5, etc.


----------



## 69maritime (May 31, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the reply. Unfortunately I am away from home right now and won't be back until Sunday night. I have looked at this number many times, but did not consider that the model# could include letters since all the others I could find on the "net" seem to be the same amount of digits and all numbers. It has a serial number below the model number, but was made unreadable a long time ago. From looking at pictures online it looks so similar to other silver craftsman II mowers except it has round headlights and the adjustment for the cutting height is on the rear fender rather than forward on the right side of the engine.

I will post photos as soon as I get home. I wonder why my model number seems so different than others I can find.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The number should start 917.xxxxxx or possibly 502.xxxxxx.
459 is for Technics stereo stuff.


----------



## 69maritime (May 31, 2012)

Hi Bill, one thing I should have mentioned was I'm in Canada. One thing I have found out is that there are older Canadian craftsmen mowers with model numbers starting in 459. I've read somewhere that those particular model numbers cross over to an MTD number. I have found ones that are close to mine, but not the exact number.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

When you get a chance, look at the Briggs Model, Type & Code
Also the number of speeds in the transmission.

I'll look in my home made database and see if I can come up with some possibilities.

The "code" is the date code for the engine. Typically, the manuals will have a print date, so I can eliminate some obviously wrong choices.


----------



## 69maritime (May 31, 2012)

Thanks! I'll do that when I get home Sunday. As for the trans, it's numbered up to 5. So does that make it a 5 speed, or do you count the 0 mark to make it a 6 speed? Again thanks for the help.


----------



## 69maritime (May 31, 2012)

Ok, I'm at loss for finding the stampings on the engine. I've checked everywhere that is visible. My only thought is taking off the front of the tractor (grill) and checking there. From looking at pictures I am guessing an early 80's tractor. Is there a typical spot for engine stampings for a Briggs of that era?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

http://www.outdoordistributors.com/Briggs_And_Stratton/briggsmodelid.html


----------



## 69maritime (May 31, 2012)

Well that makes it easy! Thanks again, I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## 69maritime (May 31, 2012)

Ok, here we go! These are the stampings from my Briggs 10hp.
Model # : 255707
type # : 011601
Code # : 87120211

Hope that can narrow it down.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

No Joy!
I don't have a single 255xxxx engine in the over 1000 tractors I have listed!.

IF the engine is original, it was built 12-2-87, so that would likely make the tractor a 1988 model.

The only thing I have close is a 10/36. Maybe it's "similar enough"?

http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0810381.pdf


----------



## ijnfleetadmiral (Jun 5, 2012)

1987 and 1988 10hp lawn tractor models have 36-inch decks. My records only go back to 1987, so I don't know how much help that is.

-Matt


----------



## 69maritime (May 31, 2012)

Thanks Bill for the effort. I looked at the manual link you attached and the tractor is very similar in basic appearance but the all the controls are located in different areas.

ijnfleetadmiral, I haven't actualy measured the deck, I'm just going by a decal that simply says 32. I just assumed that it was refering to the cut. This could be a deck from another model or an egine from a different model. Thank you as well.


----------

